#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-11
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone else downloading centos 6.0?
<canthus13> nope.
 * canthus13 was completely unimpressed with 5.
<thafreak> rhel 6 is supposed to have the really slick desktop virtualization stuff for enterprises
<thafreak> of course their management tools are still windows only...
<thafreak> just was curious to try it
<_bbb> i'll buy that for a dollar
<thafreak> ah, robocop
<_bbb> you have 15 seconds to comply
<thafreak> anyone try mobassh?
<thafreak> it appears to be a windows ssh server
<thafreak> would love to be able to admin windows boxes like I do linux...
<canthus13> then erase them and install linux. :)
<gilbert> greetz
<Cheri703> o/ gilbert
<Cheri703> at some point you and I and jacob need to sit down to discuss the website
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-12
<Unit193> skellat , CosmicPizza: Howdy
<skellat> Hello
<skellat> What's new?  I spent most of my day at Case Western Reserve University's School of Dental Medicine
<Unit193> Computer has been having CPU hangups (crashes) all day and the other one keeps dropping internet :/  Only good news is the move to Natty mostly worked well
<Unit193> And since all terminal colors are off (just had a kinda recoverable GPU wedge)
<skellat> Yikes
<skellat> France24 is livestreaming a cool documentary bit about the mini-hospital at Charles DeGaulle (CDG) Airport in Paris
<Unit193> Just rebooted and it's already killed again... Maybe I'll ignore it for now and just use... Hmmm...
<skellat> I'd replace the video card
<Unit193> Built in. If I can get it working, I can have it just fine until I reboot, then it will all go crazy...
<skellat> What sort of motherboard?
<Unit193> Optiplex GX260 if that helps
<skellat> Ugh.  Dell.
<skellat> I'd see if the BIOS could be configured to turn off the built-in video in favor of a drop-in board
<Unit193> I rather like Dell, just not 8xx chipset
<skellat> The 8xx chipset breaks every bloody release of Ubuntu
<Unit193> As I said, if I can get it working, it's fine for months! I just don't get that...
<skellat> There is a physical break somewhere, then
<Unit193> I wouldn't think so.  Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA
<canthus13> that's accelerated like a 66 VW Beetle... :P
<Unit193> I can use that, a computer that has 500MHz Celeron, Vista or a working laptop (I would like desktop for most things though...)
<skellat> Yikes, that sounds like the Frankenstein box here
<Unit193> That's 4 computers
<skellat> The Frankenstein box has bits and pieces of four separate computers in it to try to make a coherent whole
<skellat> Crap
<skellat> It's been a long day
<skellat> I gotta wander away
<Cheri703> saw this yesterday: http://www.hostgator.com/jobs.shtml
<Cheri703> applied to this tonight: http://www.support.com/about/careers/openings?nl=1&jvi=olzLVfwk,Job&jvs=www.support.com
<Unit193> Good luck getting it and with the idiots if you do! ;)
<Cheri703> oh yes, I know :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Cool.. Hope ya get it.
<canthus13> Cheri703: you'd have to move to TX, I think.. I've been looking at Hostgator myself... They're in Austin, and I plan on moving there eventually.
<Unit193> canthus13: Get your ticket fixed up? ;)
<canthus13> nOT YET.
<canthus13> ....
<canthus13> Freakin' caps lock. why do we have it?
<canthus13> I suppose if I coded cobol all day it might be useful...
<Unit193> Cheri703: Does that make me sound at all annoying asking/saying that in other channel?
<Cheri703> yeah, hostgator yes, but support.com no
<Cheri703> what channel unit?
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Unit193> #ubuntu-irc what other channel are we both in? :P (I thought the "gotcha" was at me?)
<Cheri703> it was
<Cheri703> I sent it after
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<deejoe> :(
<thafreak> what?
<deejoe> since I'm not in ohio atm I'd just feel weird replying to that.
<thafreak> ah...
<thafreak> well, not like you're not an ohioan still right?
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> good question
<deejoe> I'll hold out for dual-citizenship :)
<deejoe> one by birthright, one by residence
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-13
<dmcglone1> Hey all :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: We are going to give you the silent treatment for not showing up anymore ;)
<Unit193> Howdy!
<dmcglone1> LOL well it's hard when I'm on vacation in another state :-)
<dmcglone1> I got a Ubuntu question
<dmcglone1> How do I manually mount my SD card. For some reason it will not auto mount
<dmcglone1> I also don't know how to find it. I looked under lsusb but don't know which device it is
<dmcglone1> tail shows me:
<dmcglone1> usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Unit193> Find where it is with   sudo fdisk -l  and then    sudo mkdir /media/{whatever} && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/{whatever}    (replace sda1 with what you find with fdisk
<dmcglone1> let me give that a try
<dmcglone1> fdisk -l doesn't show it
<Unit193> They will come back in ~30 and say that's not the best way
<Unit193> How about   sudo blkid  ?
<dmcglone1> all I need to do is figure out what the card is being recognized as and I can do the rest
<Unit193> blkid didn't show it either?
<dmcglone1> david@ace:~$ sudo blkid
<dmcglone1> /dev/sda1: UUID="ec43074a-d3f8-4fba-84aa-83d64f26523b" TYPE="ext4"
<dmcglone1> /dev/sda5: UUID="2ff6e467-b2ae-4a07-87c4-4436254c52ec" TYPE="swap"
<dmcglone1> 1 is my linux 5 is swap
<Unit193> Looks as if it's not going to find it
<Unit193> I noticed that
<dmcglone1> but tail recognizes when I plug it in
<Unit193> dmesg tell you anything fun?
<dmcglone1> same thing tail /var/log messages tells me
<dmcglone1> /var/log/messages that is
<Unit193> I wasn't sure what you were tail-ing
<dmcglone1> [ 1380.288140] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<dmcglone1> looks like I'll have to wait till I get home to transfer my pictures :-/
<Unit193> That, or wait for smart person/join #ubuntu
<dmcglone1> Ah everybody in here is smart in their own way.
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> I might have to find me a dentist before the week is over. Got a slight tooth ache :-/
<Unit193> Hammertime!
<Unit193> That's not the best response...
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> well I'm out for the night. g'night all
<Unit193> !1enolgcmd thgin dooG
<Unit193> Cheri703: Re: Getting the LoCo doing something. Are you looking at something or do you just want to get started on anything and looking for ideas?
<Cheri703> open to ideas
<Unit193> Did you have something in mind? I know the wiki needs work, but I'm NOT a wiki person. There is also the ISO testing (I think you said this one too)
<Cheri703> yeah, we can discuss ideas
<Unit193> At the next meeting? When is that anywho?
<Cheri703> next full loco meeting?
<Unit193> Yeah, isn't that what you were talking about?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703_> I don't think I'm going to make it tonight :/
<Unit193> canthus13: Mind if I put your name in a linux terminal project I have? (As someone that has really helped)
<canthus13> Uh... Sure.
<skrappjaw-DX2> Howdy. Sorry I wasn't at unusual hour. When this HTML coding job sets in to motion I'll be available for it again.
<skrappjaw-DX2> Ubuntu*
<skrappjaw-DX2> Im hating the auto correct on this thing right now.
<J21> Cheri703 said she didn't think she could go and Unit193 wasn't there wither
<J21> s/wither/either/
<skrappjaw-DX2> Ah.
<Cheri703_> no worries skrappjaw-DX2, I had a crazy week and my ride home canceled, so I just stayed home
<skrappjaw-DX2> Cheri703: Cool. Been busy myself.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-14
<J21> Know if anyone else went?
<Cheri703_> I think andy showed up :/ I wasn't able to get a message out. though it is absolutely ok for others to go even if I'm not there :)
 * canthus13 thought Cheri703 was rounding people up and 'encouraging' them to attend, using a cattle prod for said 'encouragement'
 * Cheri703_ just spent 7 full days with parents here...needed to rest a bit
<Unit193> That would work... But I was working on something that needed to be done by morning/afternoon
<canthus13> eh?
<Unit193> Cattle prod would work and the reason I wasn't there ^^
<canthus13> Oh.
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> Wow. only 1 router in the neighborhood left running WEP.
 * canthus13 just got a new Alfa card. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-15
<dmcglone1> Hi All
<Unit193> Howdy
<dmcglone1> What ya doing?
<dmcglone1> I'm so ready to head back to Ohio
<Cheri703> waiting for stupid files to transfer that are taking FOREVER
<dmcglone1> Large ones Cheri703?
<dmcglone1> I created another fb accound and uploaded all the pictures I got so far. took 2 hours almost
<Cheri703> fairly, and they're coming off of external hdd, over the network to other computer -_- and for some reason it has decided to go at 3.8 MB / second
<dmcglone1> thats pretty darn slow
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> it was going faster earlier :/ and at this point, I don't want to restart it, as I've got 22 of 68gb already done
<dmcglone1> is the network traffic high?
<Cheri703> not really, I closed down as much as possible, and I'd think that it'd pick back up when possible
<dmcglone1> Not much else to do now, but sleep.. ;-)
<Cheri703> yeah -_- I'm even doing over wired network cable
<Cheri703> when it was usb to local hdd, it was like 20+mb/s, but...not so much now
<dmcglone1> usb is pretty fast
<dmcglone1> I transfered a bunch of photos from an SD card to USB and it went fast. each photo was at least 3 - 4 MB
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Cheri703> aaand then computer froze so I had to reboot -_-
<dmcglone1> is the external HDD accessible?
<dmcglone1> wake up canthus13
<Cheri703> I'm doing it in smaller chunks now
<dmcglone1> why not just hook up the external HDD to the compter your transferring to and eliminate the network
 * Unit193 has coffee
 * canthus13 pokes dmcglone1.
 * dmcglone1 is getting some cereal! :-)
<Cheri703> usb 1.0 on that, so it'd probably be slower
<Cheri703> it's ~6 now
<canthus13> 1.0? Ew. it wouldn't work at all.. you'd need at least 1.1 to get an hd to work.
<dmcglone1> dang how old is that computer? USB 2.0 has been around for a long long time
<Cheri703> might be 1.1
<Cheri703> dunno, it's not 2.0 though
 * Unit193 has 1.1
<Cheri703> it's...at least 6 years old I think
<Cheri703> I've had the computer longer than I've known my husband
<Cheri703> well, I have had it for at least 6, I think it was a few years old at that point
<dmcglone1> LOL that reminds me, Monday was my 20 year anniversary :-)
<Cheri703> good ol' p4
<Cheri703> congrats dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Thanks, we celebrated tonight at a place called Medival Times. It was a restaurant that was one of them stadiums where Knights would joust and sword fight and stuff
<dmcglone1> It was nice
<Cheri703> hehe, we went to the myrtle beach medieval times when we went to MB for band :)
<dmcglone1> Cool. Same place we went this evening. Did you like it?
<Unit193> Does anyone keep track of new Ubuntu Ohio members? Do they just join and ignore?
<dmcglone1> brb gonna go smoke a cig. can't smoke in the condo, so I have to go out on the balcony :-/
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I wondered that too
<dmcglone1> well all, I'm out. I'll probably be back tomorrow evening before we head back saturday.
<dmcglone1> g'night all
<Cheri703> ugh, getting proper NAS is back up at the top of my want list
<Cheri703> and a BIG hard drive
<Cheri703> or two
<Cheri703> or just a proper server I suppose
<canthus13> Get three drives.
<canthus13> then raid 'em.
 * Cheri703 hasn't done anything with raid yet
<canthus13> Now's as good of a time as any to learn.
<Cheri703> once I can afford new toys...that will not be for quite some time :/
<Cheri703> if anyone sees dmcglone, can you have him pm me?
<Unit193> Sure....?
<Cheri703> website question
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you happen to know how to bind the SuperKey in irssi?
<canthus13> Unit193: Umm.. nope. never tried it.
<Unit193> I need more than 30bindings and I don't want to remove any...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-16
<Cheri703> hola folks
<Unit193> Howdy!
<Cheri703> how is life on your side of town?
<Unit193> Dunno, how about there?
<Cheri703> still recovering...my parents were here from wednesday til wednesday
<Unit193> I have no idea if I said my 4-H judging went well
<Cheri703> oh, cool :)
<Cheri703> what projects?
<Unit193> I was VERY lazy this year and only did one (But I do plenty of other things in 4-H like Jr Fair Board)
<Unit193> SD: Computers VII: Terminals
<Cheri703> that's col
<Cheri703> *cool
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-09
<paultag> gilbert: I relized a few of my replies were off-list
<paultag> gilbert: I don't really pay attention, and they forgot to reply to the list
<paultag> gilbert: re: bug #643733 - any hope of you finding time? :)
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12088693  (Not sure how many look at forums, I know I don't)
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> I want to try and make OLF
<Unit193> So do I, gives me more of a chance to run from people.
 * canthus13 will be there on saturday, hopefully.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-10
<skellat> Strangely enough, we've got some actual FORUM activity here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021591
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-12
<Cheri703> I AM FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I officially lost my job at that call center, due to a health issue cropping up tonight and putting me over my attendance level, BUT my work from home job has said that they have enough stuff to keep me busy for at least the next few weeks full-time, and then we'll go from there. :D :D So I'm really ok with it. I go tomorrow to pick up my stuff from my desk.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. awesome, I guess.
<Cheri703> yes, is overall awesome
<Cheri703> and thanks to my system going wonky, it forced me to take the jump into life changes that I was dragging my feet on
<Cheri703> so...it's good :)
<Unit193> Congrats on getting fired...?
<Cheri703> hehe, consider it just a job change, moving from low paid crap job to (at least for now) a much better paying enjoyable job :)
<Cheri703> BUT it means we could try to get the mansfield ubuntu hour up and running again
<canthus13> Nice.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-13
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy!
<canthus13> Unit193: Said like minnie pearl?
<Unit193> How-deee!
<canthus13> :D
<Unit193> Ooop, wrong opera house!
<canthus13> I wouldn't figure someone so young would know her. :)
<Unit193> Not that well.
<jandrusk> Did someone say Perl?
<Unit193> I did, but I think it was in another channel....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-14
<Unit193> Howdy skellat.
<skellat> Hello
<skellat> How goes it?
<Unit193> "It" ran that way ----->
<Unit193> How 'bout there?
<skellat> Late night in Ashtabula, enjoying Flashpoint on ION Television
<skellat> Sergeant Parker is driving the command truck in this episode as part of the team is chasing after a crazy woman who's taking a guy hostage
<skellat> What else is happening out Mansfield way?
<Unit193> Cool enough to open windows, not really sure what else, but wouldn't guess much.
<skellat> How goes your Xubuntu work?
<Unit193> Doing a running another install test now, and a little script to make it a bit easier.
<Unit193> Quiet night generally.
<skellat> Cool.
<Cheri703> skellat: hoping to get the mansfield ubuntu hours going again, as I am free in the evenings now :)
<skellat> Excellent
<Cheri703> I HAVE AN AWESOME MONITOR SETUP NOW :D :D :D
<Unit193> I don't, I have a CRT attached to a laptop since that's not working. :(
<Cheri703> I got two ergotron arms so I basically have saloon doors o'monitors over my recliner couch seat :)
<Cheri703> :( sorry Unit193
<Unit193> Heh, 'tis ok.
<skellat> We've got that same scenario set up here Unit193
<canthus13> Cheri703: Nice. :)
<skellat> Now if I could figure out why my bloody BeagleBoard is refusing to bootstrap anything, I'd be in good shape
<Cheri703> it is pretty sweet :) I'm still getting it all tweaked
<Unit193> skellat: Bummer.  I need to get a CRT hooked up that doesn't have lines though, I even have one. :P
<Unit193> Cheri703: Shots?
<Cheri703> shots as in pics?
<Cheri703> SO many other things you could be referring to :)
<Unit193> Pics, I don't want you to shoot it.
<Cheri703> not yet, I have to figure out how to get a wide angle shot from somewhere behind my head :)
<Cheri703> but I will, I've got to get a longer cable for the one monitor, as it is, I have to unplug whenever I get up, which is a bit annoying
<Unit193> Ok, coolio!
<Cheri703> Unit193: if you want/need a pretty nice crt, I have one collecting dust. it is a flat screen crt, so still massive, but not curved screen. decent picture quality, I want to say 17", not positive though
<Cheri703> maybe 15
<Unit193> I have one, but not sure how great it is, I'll have to check first.   Thanks.
<Cheri703> sure, just let me know. it is literally sitting under a table and has been for....years? like 2 or so
<skellat> Goodnight guys...I gotta wander off...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-09
<Unit193> yano: Actually yeah, are you permitted to say why most of the peered US servers aren't in the main rotation?
<Unit193> paultag: Danke.
<paultag> Unit193: bitte
<yano> Unit193: they aren't?
<jenni> yano: 08 Jul 20:46Z <Nothing4You> tell yano 42
<jenni> yano: 08 Jul 20:46Z <Nothing4You> tell yano IT'S A SIGN
<Unit193> yano: Heh, nope.
<yano> weird
<yano> how are you checking the main rotation?
 * skellat wonders what is up with jenni and further ponders inviting Ryan Finnie's x11r5 in to the channel eventually
<yano> jenni has the ability to relay messages to people when they come back from being afk
<yano> using ".tell"
<jenni> yano: That is not true.
<yano> and she also has an AI, too
<yano> you can read up on her documentation here, https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki
<jenni> [ Home · myano/jenni Wiki · GitHub ] - http://j.mp/hstVJs
<yano> :-)
<Unit193> yano: Well, I'm just checking the DNS record, but I think it was the same last time.
<Unit193> for ip in `dig +short chat.freenode.net`;do geoiplookup -f /usr/share/GeoIP/GeoIP.dat $ip | grep US && echo $ip;done
<yano> Unit193: we add and remove stuff routinely for load balancing
<Unit193> Yeah, wasn't sure if you'd remove 3 of 4 US servers for that, and as I said, not sure if they were also missing last time.  Sorry for taking time.
<yano> no worries :-)
<Unit193> Sooo, should I ask you in a few days if they're still missing? :P
<yano> you could, but you could check for yourself :-p
<Unit193> Oh, I do compare what US servers are in the rotation and compare it to US servers online.
<thafreak> .weather 4256
<jenni> Cover Unknown, ?, ?mb, (wind unknown) - LBPD 13:00Z
<thafreak> .weather 44256
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 77.0°F (25°C), 30.02in (1013mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KCLE 13:25Z
<paultag> .weather 02110
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 68.0°F (20°C), 30.10in (1016mb), Mist, Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KBOS, 12:54Z
<Darkwing> .weather 46835
<jenni> Clear ☼, 82.4°F (28°C), 30.04in (1014mb), Moderate breeze 11kt (↑) - KGUS 14:58Z
<Unit193> Temp: 77 F (25 C) ~ Overcast ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 89% ~ Alert: Flood Warning
<skellat> .weather 44005
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 73.4°F (23°C), 30.05in (1014mb), Light Rain, Mist, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYNG, 15:51Z
<skellat> http://fox8.com/2013/07/09/mansfield-shelby-flooded-after-heavy-rains/
<jenni> [ Shelby, Mansfield Suffer Flooding | FOX8.com ] - http://j.mp/186xzHs
<skellat> Anybody treading water?
<Unit193> http://www.ohiolinux.org/expo so already have a booth?
<jenni> [ Exhibits | Ohio LinuxFest 2013 ] - http://j.mp/186ywPX
<Unit193> Hrm, is jenni just slow at parsing pages or j.mp slow API?
<skellat> Unit193: Considering I haven't signed a table contract, THAT is interesting
<skellat> Unless, oh crap, THAT is where we'll be doing UbuCon
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-10
<Unit193> jacob: Welcome back! :P
<skellat> Oh, the grand ol' Duke of York, he had ten thousand men...
<skellat> ...he marched them up the hill...
<skellat> ...and he marched them down again.
<skellat> And when you're up you're up...
<skellat> And when you're down you're down...
<skellat> And when you're only halfway up you're neither up nor down!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-11
<thafreak> Anyone use proxmox before?
<thafreak> I've been playing with it...debating on using it for real...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-12
<jandrusk> proxmox appears to be a proprietary solution and I wouldn't touch it for that fact alone.
<Unit193> Really? :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-13
<skellat> https://identi.ca/alpacaherder/note/IaLIqVErR8yCyoUgwpFWTA
<jenni> [ note by Stephen Michael Kellat - Identi.ca ] - https://j.mp/16zt5Co
<skellat> Hmm.  Not really descriptive by jenni there.  Then again, pump.io isn't really descriptive as to it either.
<Unit193> s/jenni/title/
<Unit193> yano: wxbot broken?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-14
<yano> Unit193: looked like it stopped sometime yesterday
<yano> that's been fixed
<Unit193> Danke, figured.
<yano> yup :-)
<TrenchClone> hhmm
<Unit193> Howdy.
<TrenchClone> Hello
<Unit193> Bye.
<yano> lol
<Unit193> Seems I can run people off by just greeting them.
<yano> lol
<yano> don't greet MarkDude, Unit193 :-P
<yano> MarkDude: hi
<Unit193> OK.
<paultag> (both run away)
<yano> lol
<MarkDude> Hello yano
<yano> woot
<yano> we didn't scare them off
<yano> MarkDude: how are you doing?
<MarkDude> Ubuntu Ohio- one of the channels I can use *grownup words*
 * MarkDude has been scolded for using such words
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Another day in paradise- (Im in Nor Cal
<yano> lol
<MarkDude> Ubuntu Cali is such a dead channel recently.
<MarkDude> Anyone here using Raspberry Pi?
<paultag> jawohl
 * MarkDude is on a mission with it to teach arm to folks- as well as love of tech
 * MarkDude is also curious if folks here are doing Ubuntu Hours?
<Unit193> I've thought about it, but don't think it's powerful enough for what I'd want. :P
<MarkDude> True
<MarkDude> The later small arm devices are better suited- The Pi lacks uptime of months in most cases
<MarkDude> For teaching kids that Python does awesome things for Minecraft- its perfect and affordable
<MarkDude> A few weeks ago- my nephew was amazed at what Python did - and to be honest - was more impressed than with ANYTHING I have ever done ever
<MarkDude> http://www.uncuartotech.com/ is in SF, they are teaching classes with Makey Makey and other methods to get kids interested in tech
<jenni> [ 14 TECH - Home ] - https://j.mp/141RDIx
<Unit193> Ouch, "python" and "awesome" in the same sentance.
<MarkDude> Well yes- as well as very impressed nephew. I was able to hear him bragging about this to his cousin no less
<MarkDude> http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2013/02/raspberry-pi-minecraft-analogue-clock.html
<jenni> [ <Stuff about="code" />: Raspberry Pi - Minecraft - Analogue Clock ] - https://j.mp/141UnFI
<Unit193> Basically, I want something that I can put atop the router and have it always running. :P   I'm not really huge on MineCraft, but my cousin does it.
<Unit193> (Two, at least.)
<MarkDude> Beagle Board Black looks like it MAY fit that need Unit193
<MarkDude> More tests will be done- should be able to know for sure by next month IMHO
 * thafreak has 3 raspberry pi's...thinking about getting a beagle bone black too...
<thafreak> one sits  next to the router, and keeps my irssi running, along with having ansible and git, tmux, vim, etc on it for a devops play ground
<thafreak> another sits on my desk with an actual monitor connected to it for always on simple desktop...
<thafreak> mostly where I run terms to ssh into the other one :)
<thafreak> and the third is in a box now...it was running xbmc on the tv in the living room, but we moved the tv, and I haven't put it back
<thafreak> but I bet the beagle bone would make a much better always on desktop
<thafreak> you know, for when the "oh sh*t, a server's down, i need to ssh somewhere to see what's up" moments happen...
<MarkDude> Its PERFECT for ssh quick
<MarkDude> Also retro gaming, even a fair amount of pentesting fun
<thafreak> yeah, i heard they ported backtrack to it
<thafreak> er, made an sd card image...
<thafreak> don't think anything needed ported really...
<MarkDude> http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/pentesting-distributions-and-installer-kits-for-your-raspberry-pi/
<jenni> [ Pentesting Distributions and Installer Kits for your Raspberry Pi ] - https://j.mp/1420DNK
<MarkDude> Nice list- they use it at local ITT Tech school - they have pwned some staff there - that used to say the Pi was useless
<MarkDude> You just got hacked by useless hardware, has your opinion changed? The instructors there are great, and have some great humor
<Unit193> thafreak: BackTrack is Kali now.  Backbox looks interesting, but pretty sure doesn't have the features of BackTrack.
<MarkDude> Kali looks awesome- I downloaded it but have not tried it yet
<Unit193> Gnome, so meh.
<MarkDude> Well
<MarkDude> I agree there
 * MarkDude has been chastised within Fedora Project for talking about how much Gnome sucks
<MarkDude> Lots and lots
<Unit193> Hah, thought you were one that liked it, personally I'd take Xfce, fluxbox or openbox.
<Unit193> MarkDude: Good for you.
<MarkDude> Well I can use anything if need be for testing and fun
 * MarkDude 's favorite Linux is Puppy
<MarkDude> Openbox ftw
<MarkDude> Kde is decent, and most of my time is now there- MATE has minimal suckage too
<MarkDude> XFCE is STILL this: constant questions from friends of "where did my startbar go?"
<MarkDude> I can see the desktop- but only have right click
 * MarkDude has always assumed the disappearing desktop was a feature XD
<Unit193> Not happened to me, or at least I have no idea what you're talking about.
<Unit193> It being Fedora, guessing it's up to date.
<Unit193> KDE is a bit heavy, but not bad.  Gnome just really isn't my thing. ;P
<MarkDude> Agreed
<MarkDude> And most of my XFCE has been done with Ubuntu- Mint
<MarkDude> Altho- I have seen it on Fedora too- the desktop leaves- the best way to shut it down is open a terminal (with hotkeys) and sudo poweroff
<MarkDude> Deal breaker for giving to new users
<Unit193> Weird...
<MarkDude> right click always works in Puppy options
<MarkDude> Mostly happens with funky drivers on laptops
<MarkDude> have never seen it on desktop
<Unit193> I have my graphics crap out on me, but netbook takes Xfce well. :P
<MarkDude> XFCE is not bad, just failed in most my tests.
<MarkDude> Puppy for the win
<Unit193> AntiX.
<MarkDude> TIL- apt is supported for Fedora http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/Apt
<jenni> [ Tools/Apt - FedoraProject ] - https://j.mp/1423WVb
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-07
<skellat> Does anybody have any inkling as to what killed Distrowatch?
<Unit193> Wow, first I heard about it.
<skellat> Saw it first on Identica
<yano> maybe it had something to do with, http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
<jenni> [ The NSA thinks Linux Journal is an “extremist forum”? | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1qcD6AX
<dzho> name registration snafu, is the word on the street
<dzho> (and by "street" I mean, teh intarwebs)
<skellat> yano: It couldn't be that.  I truly don't believe that report.  If that truly was the case then I couldn't have passed an SF-85 background check.
<yano> what the NSA knows isn't a matter of public record, let alone associated with the same records the FBI has on individuals.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-08
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> Congratulations to belkinsa: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/07/07/new-ubuntu-membership-board-members-2/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=new-ubuntu-membership-board-members-2
<jenni> [ New Ubuntu Membership Board Members ] - https://j.mp/1kA6Rbh
<dzho> belkinsa: way to go
<belkinsa> Thanks, but I hate to say this, but I think I might of barked up the wrong tree again.  The first tree is the Ubuntu Doc Team.
<belkinsa> Though I think I can get something more out of being on the Board than just getting Members in.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-10
<jrgifford> belkinsa: cool
<jrgifford> yay email!
<belkinsa> Not a problem, it was really for the team not me.
 * skellat checks spam filtering to see if he missed something
<skellat> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<belkinsa> ???
<skellat> :-D
<skellat> Beth Eicher is really in a mood with us that we're apparently not meeting her timetable
<skellat> But if Craig wants to join in, that's great!
<skellat> Especially if he brings Jorge Castro down from Michigan with him
<belkinsa> Well, the problem is that our USA LoCo's are just un-healthly
<skellat> If and when LoCo Council ever gets around to voting the whole boundaries matter will be gone
<skellat> And LoCos can be whatever size is appropriate to cover a coherent community
<skellat> Once we actually get down to voting on that
<skellat> Some day
<skellat> At which point in time I really think fracturing Ubuntu Ohio into smaller parts may get things accomplished better
<skellat> Until then, we stay with things at a state level of resolution
<Unit193> o_o?
<belkinsa> Well, the problem with that we are scattered with most of you guys up in North Eastern part.
<skellat> I know
<skellat> It is only an **option**
<skellat> It isn't available yet
<belkinsa> Right.
<belkinsa> DUH.
<skellat> It used to be that the largest concentrations were in Columbus, Cincinnati, and Cleveland anyhow
<belkinsa> I could try to get some in the Cincinnati area.
<skellat> That's the best
<skellat> s/That's the best/That's the best way forward perhaps/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: That's the best way forward perhaps
<skellat> I have meant to ask if anybody wrote back to Craig yet
<belkinsa> I haven't, I just passed it on to the ML.
<jrgifford> i haven't replied
<jrgifford> just saw the email and then 30 seconds later belkinsa forwarding it
<skellat> Well, when Craig hit contact admins it sends to skellat, jrgifford, belkinsa, and that other guy
<belkinsa> Ah, I thought it was just to me.
<skellat> Nope
<belkinsa> is that other guy Unit193?
<skellat> Yep
 * Unit193 always is...
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Hello!
<andygraybeal> hi hi hi hi hi hi
<belkinsa> andygraybeal, o/
<andygraybeal> :) !!
<andygraybeal> enjoying the converstation
<skellat> Let us see here...
<skellat> I think vlogger Nicole Allen is back from her misadventure in Asia so we could see if she could venture to OLF to be a speaker: http://www.nixiepixel.com/
<jenni> [ Nixie Pixel ] - https://j.mp/1lVpjLb
<andygraybeal> nixie's effing rule
<skellat> It is worth a shot asking.  What's the worst she can say?  No?  I'm trapped in an airport in Japan yet again?
<skellat> Colorado leader Emma Marshall spoke last year and her Launchpad profile is here: https://launchpad.net/~system76chick
<jenni> [ Emma Marshall in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1lVprtX
<belkinsa> We could contact both of them
<skellat> That would be good
<skellat> Craig's contact details are here: https://launchpad.net/~craig-decafbad
<jenni> [ Craig Maloney in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1lVpxC1
<belkinsa> And we have his e-mail.
<Unit193> I like his username.
<belkinsa> +1
<skellat> And Jorge Castro spoke on AskUbuntu last year for us though it would be fabulous if he talked about The Orange Box this year: https://launchpad.net/~jorge
<jenni> [ Jorge O. Castro in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1lVpHt1
<belkinsa> That would!
<Unit193> So, since we know we can get several talks, why not commit to UbuCon, since they even said they could help if we turned up short on talks?  Castro already said he could.
<skellat> Unit193: Drop the hammer & do it
<skellat> That's partly why I'm throwing names out there as ideas
<belkinsa> :me pushes all of the work on Unit193
 * skellat winces
<skellat> Unit193 can talk to Beth Eicher
<skellat> belkinsa can talk to Nicole Allen & Emma Marshall
<Unit193> Bad plan, I try to stay away from people.
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> What about Craig?
<skellat> Unit193: Can you at least e-mail Beth?
<skellat> belkinsa: I bopped over to Michigan's channel to ping Craig but he's going to be away from keyboard for a while
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> I think I can find Emma.
<skellat> Unit193: I think bluesabre came north last year.  Do you think we could rope him into speaking?
<skellat> I only ask because I've been basically disappeared for about 7 months
<belkinsa> skellat, is Nixie Pixel on LP?
<skellat> belkinsa: Strangely enough, yes, yes she is: https://launchpad.net/~nixie
<jenni> [ Nixie Pixel in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1mhxR3H
<belkinsa> Thanks
<skellat> Ms. Allen also appears on Twitter: https://twitter.com/NixiePixel
<jenni> [ Nixie (NixiePixel) on Twitter ] - https://j.mp/1mhy9HV
<belkinsa> And done for both of them
<skellat> Thank you
<belkinsa> Not a problem, who else?
<Unit193> Just remember not to rush it.
<belkinsa> I know.
<skellat> jrgifford: Anything you would like to add at this hour?
<jrgifford> not currently
<skellat> Understood
<Unit193> Yey!
<belkinsa> Alrightly then.
<skellat> jrgifford: At least we didn't see a LeBron James decision tonight and distant cousin Mark didn't blow up on WEWS NewsChannel 5 again
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, everyone.
<skellat> Goodnight Sveta
<jrgifford> heh
<Unit193> skellat: So, there you go, another Xubuer attending. :D
<Unit193> Lead dev too. \o/
<skellat> :-D
<Unit193> jrgifford: Handy?
<Unit193> jrgifford: https://paste.unit193.net/?759752429f86fbef#GJ28hWqBfUq1qsUMquo29a8+QbJXQuf7h62KI6kvgMk=
<jenni> https://j.mp/1tsX28q
<Unit193> There, better: https://paste.unit193.net/?73042169d76adf0d#C/DQAwzJlloDmkqPUEPJudHv67F60hSJaDxiUY90dDc=
<jenni> https://j.mp/1tsZ6x9
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-11
<jrgifford> Unit193: that looks good
<Unit193> Sent.
<skellat> ...and that's what I get for playing bus driver all day facilitating travel of family members to various spots...
<skellat> Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio Thursday Night IRC Dance Party
<skellat> Links to music courtesy tinysong/Grooveshark
<skellat> KONGOS - Come With Me Now -- http://tinysong.com/NZCl
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHVtH
<skellat> Nickelback - This Means War -- http://tinysong.com/MRLl
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHWOm
<skellat> Avicii - Wake Me Up -- http://tinysong.com/1gh8R
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHW0E
<skellat> "Weird Al" Yankovic - Party in the CIA -- http://tinysong.com/HYYv
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHWh9
<skellat> Missy Higgins - Hello Hello -- http://tinysong.com/13hBR
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHZcN
<skellat> Default - Wasting My Time -- http://tinysong.com/gyab
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHZcV
<skellat> Long Distance Dedication: They Might Be Giants - Black Ops -- http://tinysong.com/1cyEs
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYHZJQ
<skellat> Our Throw-Back Track: Cascada - Miracle -- http://tinysong.com/10gPf
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYI00l
<skellat> And to wrap up our playlist...
<skellat> Moon Hooch - Tubes -- http://tinysong.com/13pcB
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1lYI0xs
<skellat> Perhaps we'll try IRC DJ'ing another time...
 * skellat departs wondering if anybody will notice this in the logs
<jrgifford> skellat: darn, i missed this. :(
<belkinsa> +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-12
 * skellat is grumbly as wiki.u.c is taking quite a while to let me log in
<thinkingcaveman> Good morning
<thinkingcaveman> I am lost in the world of UBUNTU and I am hoping to find a hand holder through a portion of it any one up for it today?
<thinkingcaveman> BBL
<dzho> thinkingcaveman: sorry, I'm in and out today, but I didn't want to leave you hanging.
<dzho> thinkingcaveman: what are you trying to install on:  a server, a virtual machine, a laptop, a desktop?
<belkinsa> thinkingcaveman, please ask in #ubuntu that is our support channel.  Type in /j #ubuntu to join it.
<Derath-Srvr> blah
<Derath-Srvr> Still as lively as ever in here
<Unit193> We've had a little more as of recent.
 * skellat apologizes for having been driving around Ashtabula and Lake counties for the past 4 hours chauffeuring family
<Derath-Srvr> lol No worries man...
<Derath-Srvr> Just swapped out my server after a week-long snafu
<skellat> Fully back up and running now?
<Derath-Srvr> Mostly... Still short one hdd since I confirmed it was dead
<Unit193> Confirmed = Took out to the field and shot a few times?
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, so here's the short: Ordered a 3tb for my old poweredge server (10 years old running Fedora Core 10), Bios had a hard time detecting, but did eventually, but couldn't format it or anything
<Derath-Srvr> Can't tell if it was bios, motherboard, or dead hdd. Talked to wife, she agreed to let me buy a DIY kit from newegg for $235, took a week for all the parts to arrive
<Derath-Srvr> got it all hooked up last night, and new bios doesn't detect the 3tb, but does detect the old 80gb, a new 1tb (from kit). So confirmed DOA hdd
<Unit193> Ouch.
<Derath-Srvr> And incidentally, CentOS/RHEL 7 is MADDENLY different to admin
<Derath-Srvr> Good night all
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead. | Portal: http://tx0.org/42h | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Portal: http://tx0.org/42h | Verified until 2015-11-19
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<jrgifford> Derath-Srvr: that's what happens when you jump from 2008 to 2014.
<jrgifford> that's 6 years of technological advances, people nursing pet peeves, etc.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
 * skellat notes that tx0.org apparently fell over
 * skellat finds the link to LoCo Team Portal a bit long to put in the topic
<Unit193> skellat: Find the bug with apt-offline yet?
<skellat> No
<skellat> No I haven't
<skellat> Have you filed a bug report upstream?
<Unit193> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=742578
<jenni> [ #742578 - apt-offline: --simulate is dropped from apt - Debian Bug report logs ] - https://j.mp/1jFz1Ha
<Unit193> I used a git snapshot, no issues.
<Unit193> Used it a couple times, won't ever again.:P
<skellat> If a new version hits unstable in time and gets copied over I'll probably file a backport request to get it to trusty
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-09
<yano> https://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150709.txt
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-12
<PCLine_> Good afternoon 
<Nexusguy59> Good Evening everyone
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-15
<yano> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1ajfYgkAoDPzaZS2ZS3aMAZ6fOMQ
<jenni> [ Columbus Pokemon GO! Map ] - https://bit.ly/29Omqkp
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-16
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-10
<yano> i've gone a little crazy with Matrix.org D:
<yano> lol
<yano> i've now set up bridges for ##ohio ##ohio-news and ##news
<dzho> yano: fun, eh?
<dzho> I like Matrix, use it for a couple of channels across bridges
<yano> dzho: yea! but i still feel like the interface is a little clunky
<dzho> I don't think it scales nearly as well as irssi though :-)
<dzho> ah, yeah
<dzho> that would be the various Riot interfaces.
<dzho> I'm given to understand there's a weechat plugin.
<dzho> which seems somewhat counterintuitive--if one is running weechat, why not use it straight through IRC?
<dzho> I wonder if the plugin has the capability to access channel backscroll after the fact, though.
<yano> well riot.im/matrix.org was crawling because of their reddit post
<yano> they basically got slashdotted
<dzho> oh, I didn't see the reddit post. Which subreddit?
<dzho> [citation requested] ;-)
<yano> /r/linux
<yano> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6ltmm9/a_call_to_arms_supporting_matrixorg/
<jenni> [ A Call to Arms: Supporting Matrix.org : linux ] - https://bit.ly/2tQpCqc
<dzho> yano++
<jenni> yano: +5/-0, 5
<yano> yw
<yano> "_
<yano> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-12
<yano> https://netneutrality.internetassociation.org/action/
<jenni> [ Save The Open Internet - Internet Association ] - https://bit.ly/2u8o7nj
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-14
<dzho> date -d @1500000000
<dzho> coming up soon
<Unit193> Indeed indeed.
<yano> .py import datetime; print(datetime.datetime.utcfromtimestamp(1500000000) - datetime.datetime.utcnow())
<jenni> 0:36:00.503580
<Unit193> watch -tn 1 date +%s  if you want to watch the countdown. :P
<yano> hehe
<dzho> nice
<yano> hehe
<yano> https://www.epochconverter.com/countdown
<jenni> [ Countdown to Unix Time 1,500,000,000 ] - https://bit.ly/2sWiuVr
<pavlushka> wow
<yano> woohoo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-16
<Unit193> https://ohiolinux.org/call-for-presentations/ deadline has been extended.
<jenni> [ Call for Presentations - Ohio LinuxFest ] - https://bit.ly/2q7rwh3
